# How do i shine my ceramic tile?



## MIbeachbuilder

ok pro tile guys i need help.

i have ceramic tile floors in kitchen, dining room and i would like to know how to get them shined up....is there a special sealer that i should use (like impregnator) and then buff it out? I want it to look like marble.


----------



## Bud Cline

You want ceramic to look like marble?

Got it!!!! :blink: This is a joke right?:jester:

If you didn't buy it shiny you ain't gonna make it shiny. You could wax it but if you do you are venturing into a regular ongoing maintenance task that you may or may not want to deal with. You can't expect a glazed ceramic tile to hang onto any type of coating for very long if that's what you have.

It would be more helpfull to know exactly what you have.


----------



## MIbeachbuilder

Bud Cline said:


> *You want ceramic to look like marble?*
> 
> Got it!!!! :blink: *This is a joke right?*:jester:
> 
> If you didn't buy it shiny you ain't gonna make it shiny. You could wax it but if you do you are venturing into a regular ongoing maintenance task that you may or may not want to deal with. You can't expect a glazed ceramic tile to hang onto any type of coating for very long if that's what you have.
> 
> It would be more helpfull to know exactly what you have.


seriously. its not a joke. i have ceramic tiles with a matte like finish and i want them to look like marble. My hubby installed a kitchen for a photo shoot for an advertisment and the designer had a maintenance guy shine up the ceramic and it looked just like marble....it was amazing and i want my kitchen floor to look like that.......


----------



## Bud Cline

Wax it. Any floor wax with several applications will shine your floor.


----------



## SelfContract

Right on! A waxed floor, put in a new car, and car dealer will love it. One-minute car sales TV commercial ads worth the money spent. :thumbsup: After over nite, a spanish cleaning lady will sweep da dust on da floor later!


----------



## Ceramictec

how about covering it with a clear lacquer........:laughing:


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Even better than a floor wax-- try using a topical sealer, like Miracle's Mira-shine


----------



## MIbeachbuilder

Thank you Bill, i think that is the info that i am looking for. I appreciate your response.

The guy who did the floor for the ad used a floor buffer and some sort of topical treatment but the designer gave it to him to use and he couldnt remember what it was called. I will try what you are suggesting...

Floor wax wasnt the finish i had in mind.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

Bud Cline said:


> Wax it. Any floor wax with several applications will shine your floor.


Ha Ha!! :tt2:


----------



## stephen9527

you can try to use floor wax.


----------



## Joasis

I saw a patio that had been tiled, and then sealed with an ultra sheen concrete sealer.....I don't know ultimately how it will hold up, but it did have the "wet" look.


----------



## MattCoops

What kind of ceramic tile is it? Is it glazed? 
There are sealers that have a gloss finish, but...
You may have a heck of a time getting a sealer to adhere to a glazed tile, whether it's ceramic or porcelain.


----------



## R&D Tile

Your opening up a can of worms here, now you'll have a high maintenance floor that might only last a week before loosing that uneven shine, leave it alone, or remove it and install marble.


----------



## Bud Cline

Re-read post #2.


----------



## Joasis

That is what we call learning....of course, not many years ago, people would have never considered concrete for counters, or decorative either. 

I was by the home that had the concrete sealer applied to the tile....still looks good. The StampStore sold the guy the stuff...so we people experiment, look what happens. I still doubt it will hold up, but I could be wrong.


----------



## bonnier

Bill_Vincent said:


> Even better than a floor wax-- try using a topical sealer, like Miracle's Mira-shine


hiw does it worked


----------



## JazMan

How did I miss this one 5 years ago? :laughing:

Bonnier, If your tiles are ceramic, they're glazed. Apparently yours have a matte glaze. You can make your floor shine by removing the dull tiles and replacing them with new ones. 

Topical finishes are for unglazed quarry, porcelain tiles and natural stone.

Jaz


----------

